
Examples of beautiful Javascript - tambourine_man
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3894895/examples-of-beautiful-javascript
======
zzaman
One of the problems I have with articles like these is that they focus on
Javascript's use in front-end development so the conversation settles on DOM
tools examples of good Javascript.

Using Node.js (i.e. non-DOM server side Javascript) myself, I would love to
see examples of beautiful Javascript in general i.e. linguistic best
practices, not those specific to DOM programming.

Also, as a side note, for anyone interested in beautiful Javascript in
Node.js, I love the examples posted on Express' Github repo:
<https://github.com/visionmedia/express/tree/master/examples/>

~~~
davej
Underscore.js works on both client and server.

~~~
zzaman
Just took a look. Underscore.js looks very promising. Thanks for the tip!

------
clutchski
I don't use it, but I am quite impressed with the cleanliness of the Google
Closure source.

[http://code.google.com/p/closure-
library/source/browse/trunk...](http://code.google.com/p/closure-
library/source/browse/trunk/closure/goog)

~~~
nchuhoai
Agreed the google closure ecosystem is probably the most underrated one here
on HN

------
defdac
More of this. I don't know javascript that well, but looking at the annotated
underscore.js was really enlightening.

~~~
jashkenas
If you enjoyed that, perhaps you'll dig the annotated Backbone.js as well:

<http://backbonejs.org/docs/backbone.html>

Interesting bits are the somewhat-flexible linked list of custom events, the
proxying-through of many Underscore methods for Collections, the "inherits"
helper function, and so on...

------
combataircraft
<https://github.com/visionmedia/superagent>

~~~
firefoxman1
Anything from TJ Holowaychuk is beautiful and extremely well-documented.

------
minikomi
For some twisted interpretation of beautiful I guess <http://140byt.es> also
qualifies

